# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  LOAD DATA INFILE Изменение кодировки не работает

## moderntik

Скажите, как изменить кодировку в БДИ?Очень прошу!

В таком виде не преобразовывает кодировку в БД:


```

$query = "LOAD DATA INFILE 'd://reg.txt' into table temp CHARACTER SET cp866 (@Var1) SET temp1=mid(@Var1,1,10),temp2=mid(@Var1,11,50)"; 


```

А вот так нормально:


```

$query = "LOAD DATA INFILE 'd://reg.txt' into table temp CHARACTER SET cp866 "; 


```

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться!

----------

